# SKY TV (Scotland)



## 101776 (Nov 13, 2006)

To rival the new STV "scottish" schedule, now missing The Bill and other old ITV favourites, Sky are rumoured to be close to launching their own dedicated Scottish Channel later this month, and have previewed what they are intending to broadcast

Here's a selection of the listed programmes:

Sky Wan

9am News and whair it's pishin doon

9.30am How clairty is yer hoose?

This week the ladies pay a visit to a man whose wife shot the craw only three days ago to find the entire hoose under five inches of stoor and the cludgy honkin o' pish

10am The Mags Hainey Show

Early mornin chat show hosted by big Mags Hainey in which neds and sengas settle their petty differences by screaming obscenities and attacking each other with furniture for the amusement of the viewing public. This morning's episode is entitled "Whair's ma effin hoosekeepin money disappeared tae?"

12.30pm News and whair it's pishin doon

1pm Neeburs

Soap opera set in the village of Kinghorn in Fife . This week Archie accuses Morag of being in league with Lucifer and has her burned at the stake

2pm Film

Angels wi Manky Coupons

4pm Tam the Tank Engine

Tam goes aff the rails and the Fat Controller is chuffed tae bits

4.15pm Boab the Builder

Reality show where Boab is investigated by the Inland Revenue

6pm News and whair it's pishin doon

7pm Doaktir Whae

In this week's episode the Scottish time traveller takes the TARDIS back tae 1966 and breks Geoff Hurst's legs wae a sonic Glesca screwdriver

7.30pm Torn Faced Cockney w4nkers

Eastenders wi' subtitles. In tonight's episode, Pauline gets her jotters fae the steamie while the rest o' the cast stoat aboot wi' faces the length o' Leith Walk

9pm Fitba Player's Burds

Drama surrounding the players of fourth division Auchtermuchty Rovers and their off-pitch antics. This week Boaby is worried that the club is facing relegation while Moira is gettin it deep from the Aberfeldy Academicals goalie

10pm News and whair it's pishin doon

12.30am Merrit Wi Weans

Re-make of the popular American sit-com 'Married With Children.' In this week's episode, Al sits in front o' the telly scratchin his baws while Peg is still chokin on her Nat King Cole

1.30am The Beechgrove Back-Green

The boys plans tae dae up a gairdin in Niddrie are scuppered when local neds eff off wi the wheelbarra

2.15am Close Doon


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

That goes along with the new Scottish Parliament's 'Wabsite'

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...guide-Holyrood--translated-Scots-dialect.html

tony


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

CAROL where are ya - am needing a translation pdq - am stuck on clairty ...

Does this count towards me points on being honourary scotterish?

Greenie :lol:


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

greenasthegrass said:


> CAROL where are ya - am needing a translation pdq - am stuck on clairty ...
> 
> Does this count towards me points on being honourary scotterish?
> 
> Greenie :lol:


Am coming am coming!!!

Clairty=clatty manky filthy dirty minging. That should cover it.

Thank you Bouncer for this, fair made my night!!


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Carol is this the Agenda for the Scottish Rally next year 8O


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

locovan said:


> Carol is this the Agenda for the Scottish Rally next year 8O


Yeah :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## foll-de-roll (Oct 29, 2007)

Hi 

Says it all

Andy

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## dovtrams (Aug 18, 2009)

what a great laugh and given the state of stv it would not be too far from the truth!

dave


----------



## JackieP (Oct 15, 2006)

As a 'Scot's born', that fair made me chuckle. Thanks.


----------

